# Guardsman's Pass boundaries??



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Not asking anyone to pull out a map and give exact coordinates on the boundary but just curious as to where the general boundary begins, I have gone up from that major trail head up to the cell towers but stayed on the West side. I have been told that the East side looking over into Park City is off limits, I know that there are some huge homes down there and new areas they are developing of which I am pretty sure anyone with common sense knows are off limits to hunting. Anyways again any general info or knowledge on the general boundary would be appreciated.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/list_boundaries.php

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=282

You can also download the kml from the link in the upper right corner of the page and see the whole unit shaded in google earth!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure everything on the east side is private. You could get the plat maps from Summit County to double check.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Everything on the east is private in a sense... If i'm correct, The Canyons ski resort leases the land from the forest service, there could be some housing developments that would have different restrictions but ski resorts only lease the land they do not own it making it legal to hunt on. Might not be the best idea but its not illegal. Anyone know anymore about this??


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

ARCHER11 said:


> Everything on the east is private in a sense... If i'm correct, The Canyons ski resort leases the land from the forest service, there could be some housing developments that would have different restrictions but ski resorts only lease the land they do not own it making it legal to hunt on. Might not be the best idea but its not illegal. Anyone know anymore about this??


Which part of the Canyons is leased? Talisker Corp. the owner of the Canyons also owns the ground that Park City and Deer Valley ski resorts sit on. So can I hunt any and all ski resorts posted or not?


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

pheaz said:


> ARCHER11 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything on the east is private in a sense... If i'm correct, The Canyons ski resort leases the land from the forest service, there could be some housing developments that would have different restrictions but ski resorts only lease the land they do not own it making it legal to hunt on. Might not be the best idea but its not illegal. Anyone know anymore about this??
> ...


If is said the owner on the County records is the Talisker Corp. then it is privately owned. If it said National Forest or United States of America etc... then it is public.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

what about snow bird? I know you can hunt on that land, I know a guy that works there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My guess on Snowbird is they own some of the land due to old mining claims and some is FS land that they lease. Same with the other resorts in BBC and LCC. depending on the agreement with the forest service they may or may not allow hunting in certain areas.
Deer Valley, PCMR and Canyons are all on strickly private lands. Deer Valley and PCMR do not border any FS land and are surrounded by more private property. Canyons borders some FS propert on the west and is the reason they have the access gates at the top of the lift.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Im not very familiar with the park city side... I just assumed that it was the same as the west side... my mistake. If Talisker Corp. owns the land park city canyons and deer valley are on then thats different than the other resorts and you would have to get permission from them to hunt it. I talked to a salt lake county ranger about the resorts up big and little cottonwood and while they advised against hunting on the resorts property its not illegal. I think middlefork has accurate information


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that a portion of the Canyons resort (a very attractive portion to hunt) is leased from a family that lives in SLC and park city. The portion they own is off limits to extended deer anyway, but within the extended elk boundary. Not sure if it is posted, but its definitely not forest service land, nor is it owned by Talisker.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Its owned by the Osguthorpe Family and yes hunting is off limits.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Big and Little Cottonwood ski areas are on both privately owned and USFS land that is leased. You cannot hunt in the town of Alta but they do provide hunters with maps that show where the town boundries are. Go to this link for the map.

http://www.townofalta.com/docs/Hunting%20map.pdf

Big Cottonwood seems to have a bit more private land. This link is to the USFS motor vehichle use map. The sections of white within the shaded areas are privete land. This is not the most detailed map but it does give you an idea.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOC ... 090533.pdf


----------

